# Iron Ether debuts new Polytope pedal! (PITCH SHIFTER FOR BASS!)



## thedarkoceans (Dec 18, 2011)

copy n paste as usual:

"Iron Ether has released the Polytope, a quad-voice pitch detuner. The pedal creates up to four identical copies of the input signal that can then be detuned in pitch to create sounds from subtle thickening to huge multi-voice detuned synth sounds. The voices are added and faded in by raising the Voices knob with each new voice alternating above and below the original pitch.





The versatile pedal gives you plenty of control, including choosing the number of voices created, how much the voices are detuned, how much clean signal is included, and volume control for the voices. A highpass filter is placed before the effect to help remove beating from bass-heavy detuning as well as create unique effects. In addition to static detune mode, the Polytope has an LFO (low frequency oscillator) for sweeping all of the pitches.

The Iron Ether Polytope runs on a 9-volt DC center negative power supply, and features relay-based true bypass. Made in the USA, the pedal is shipping now with a list price of $205. For more info, visit the Iron Ether website.

Iron Ether Polytope Pedal Specs:
Measures 4.7&#8243; x 2.5&#8243; (12cm x 6.3cm).
Runs on industry-standard 9 volt DC center negative power supply.
Relay-based true bypass
Audio and power jacks on the top of the pedal to save even more pedalboard space


----------



## Explorer (Dec 18, 2011)

I've been staying off TalkBass for a bit, just to avoid GAS. I want to avoid drowning my sorrow at not being able to play until February by buying gear, but you just had to post this anyway. *laugh*

I wonder if this is the synth pedal which Livingstone used on the Xerograph samples. Maybe I'll pick one up off the TB classifieds when the first wave of initial adopters starts to get rid of it.


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 18, 2011)

I am glad I never gotten bitten by the effects bug on a bass, I don't even see why I would want this thing. I have an EHX bass microsynth and that is all I need. I suppose it is odd this does not extend to my guitar dabbling in the least.


----------



## MrExcane (Dec 22, 2011)

Keep an eye of my signature for an upcoming demo shortly!


----------



## MrExcane (Jan 11, 2012)

Just in case you were still interested, I uploaded Polytope clips the other day.


----------



## MrExcane (Jan 11, 2012)




----------

